# Vape Jugs!



## Gizmo (25/1/16)

Holy moly







http://vapejugs.com/products/starburst?variant=4018942723

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Lets hope those arent recycled containers from Castrol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Effjh (25/1/16)

Click bait

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

Finally!!! Bottles that are almost big enough to let me visit the wide world without running out of juice!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

I stand corrected... They also do 540ml bottles


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/1/16)

Its not that big - looking at the pic I thought 2L. Cool ad tho.


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Click bait


Agreed where are "dem JUGS"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

